# Si je synchronise mon ipod avec une nouvelle bibliothèque...



## sarakaba (1 Février 2009)

... vais je perdre aussi les fichiers que j'avais enregistré sur mon ipod en tant que disque dur? (images, fichiers textes...).
Simple question, histoire de savoir si je dois tout transvaser sur mon pc avant d'effectuer la nouvelle synchronisation.
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses...


----------



## Sexdream37 (1 Février 2009)

Oui, une synchronisation restaure completement l'iPod et donc efface tout ce qui se trouvait dessus precedemment


----------



## sarakaba (6 Février 2009)

Ah... merci!
Je vais devoir tout retransvaser sur mon pc alors...
Bonne soirée, et merci encore pour le renseignement ^^


----------



## bouns69 (13 Février 2009)

Sexdream37 a dit:


> Oui, une synchronisation restaure completement l'iPod et donc efface tout ce qui se trouvait dessus precedemment





Autre question :

Je possède un Ipod nano 8gb : Si à la synchronisation l'ipod ce restaure complètement, est ce qu'il y a une manipulation à faire pour récupérer les fichiers et par la même occasion recopier toutes les liste de lectures créer et de les copier sur mon itunes ???

Si le Ipod ce restaure à chaque fois , n'y a-t-il pas de paramétrage à faire afin de synchroniser un nouvel album en plus sur notre Ipod, sans tout effacer ?
Merci de votre aide,

Have a nice day


----------

